
Show HN: Finite Automata Simulator Written in QT/Graphviz - wkoszek
https://github.com/wkoszek/flviz
======
aroch
For those wanting to actually build NFAs (and test them as they go), PDAs and
other defined machina, try jflap:
[http://www.jflap.org/](http://www.jflap.org/)

~~~
wkoszek
Didn't know about JFlap. Even though I don't work with NFA and DFAs anymore,
I'll check it out.

